# Having any livewell/live bait problems this summer?



## Guest (Jul 15, 2016)

Anyone tried this new livewell/bait rig, this summer?

The Save Your Catch® O3 system – 3 times as much oxygen for your bait

http://saveyourcatchsystem.com/about/ only $795.00

Product advertisement:

The Save Your Catch® Livewell System is endorsed and promoted by John Fox, bass pro - http://saveyourcatchsystem.com/testimonials/

Who is John Fox?

*John Fox's Trophy Guide Service
11921 S.E. 169th Ave.
Ocklawaha, FL 32179
352-288-BASS (2277)*


----------



## GullsGoneWild (Dec 16, 2014)

Nope and at $800 i never will. Plus ive got better ways to use $800


----------



## Net 30 (Mar 24, 2012)

Is this an AD? Hard to tell.......


----------



## GullsGoneWild (Dec 16, 2014)

Net 30 said:


> Is this an AD? Hard to tell.......


These are his 16 posts:

*Having any livewell/live bait problems this summer?*
Anyone tried this new livewell/bait rig, this summer? The Save Your Catch® O3 system – 3 times as much oxygen for your bait...
Thread by: Benney 32, Today at 12:00 PM, 2 replies, in forum: General Discussion

Post
*Hi, Benny here this morning*
Thanks Austin.
Post by: Benney 32, May 13, 2016 in forum: Introduce Yourself

Post
*Keep bait alive – bait tank oxygen system*
Does your O2 regulator look shinny like a new chrome plated car bumper of dull, tarnished looking like an old 1945 buffalo nickel? You may have...
Post by: Benney 32, May 13, 2016 in forum: Boat Yard Basics

Post
*Keep bait alive – bait tank oxygen system*
Thanks. Nanobubbles (ultrafine bubbles) – Nanobubbles are submicron gas-containing cavities in aquatious solution....
Post by: Benney 32, May 12, 2016 in forum: Boat Yard Basics

Post
*Keep bait alive – bait tank oxygen system*
How much and will you pay shipping to New Orleans?
Post by: Benney 32, May 12, 2016 in forum: Boat Yard Basics

Post
*Keep bait alive – bait tank oxygen system*
Thanks for the info. Have you ever look at using Nano-oxygen bubbles? Nano bubbles make micro bubbles look like giants, you can’t see Nanos. They...
Post by: Benney 32, May 12, 2016 in forum: Boat Yard Basics

Post
*Keep bait alive – bait tank oxygen system*
What’s up with the bubbles? How much experience (years, months) do you have using a pure oxygen rig with your bait? Keep threadfin alive for...
Post by: Benney 32, May 12, 2016 in forum: Boat Yard Basics

Post
*Keep bait alive – bait tank oxygen system*
Sorry to hear about your Mom, pulmonary such a fibrosis is a terrible disease. My friends grandfather came from West Virginia and had “black-lung...
Post by: Benney 32, May 12, 2016 in forum: Boat Yard Basics

Post
*Keep bait alive – bait tank oxygen system*
I do not have any experience with this in a saltwater livewell. But shoot, $50 bucks for this one and there are others out there much cheaper....
Post by: Benney 32, May 12, 2016 in forum: Boat Yard Basics

Post
*Keep bait alive – bait tank oxygen system*
I'll take a look at this Dave. Thanks
Post by: Benney 32, May 11, 2016 in forum: Boat Yard Basics

Post
*Keep bait alive – bait tank oxygen system*
Do you have any experience using your beer O2 rig with live bait in the summer when it dies so quickly? I would like to know more about your beer...
Post by: Benney 32, May 11, 2016 in forum: Boat Yard Basics

Post
*Keep bait alive – bait tank oxygen system*
You have a great point there. If you (or the bait) does not have enough oxygen your will certainly die and you will die quickly. Your right on the...
Post by: Benney 32, May 11, 2016 in forum: Boat Yard Basics

Post
*Keep bait alive – bait tank oxygen system*
Many people never have bait problems any time of year, any time of day because they never overstock their bait tanks. I like to bring plenty of...
Post by: Benney 32, May 11, 2016 in forum: Boat Yard Basics

Post
*Keep bait alive – bait tank oxygen system*
Artificial bait is great for sport fishing and fishing for fun. Live bait is far better for meat hunting and harvesting fish. No offence to sport...
Post by: Benney 32, May 11, 2016 in forum: Boat Yard Basics

Thread
*Keep bait alive – bait tank oxygen system*
I never have problems with my bait dying as long as I do not overstock my bait tank. I do have problems every summer when the water warms > 80 F....
Thread by: Benney 32, May 11, 2016, 30 replies, in forum: Boat Yard Basics

Thread
*Hi, Benny here this morning*
Looking forward to questions, answers and opinions... learning new things about fishing and fishing equipment.
Thread by: Benney 32, May 11, 2016, 2 replies, in forum: Introduce Yourself
I think this may be an AD but he could be the live bait KING of MICROSKIFF!


----------



## Guest (Jul 15, 2016)

GullsGoneWild said:


> These are his 16 posts:
> 
> *Having any livewell/live bait problems this summer?*
> Anyone tried this new livewell/bait rig, this summer? The Save Your Catch® O3 system – 3 times as much oxygen for your bait...
> ...


----------



## Guest (Jul 15, 2016)

I found this advertised the net last week. Big John Fox's is looking for field testers to evaluate this thing... it's FREE STUFF just for testing it. Just wondering if any of you tried it, that's all.


----------



## MSAdmin (Jan 29, 2016)

I don't know if Benney is advertising but I'm looking into it. 

If you think someone is a shill please report it so the team and I can take a look and start making contact to resolve. 

I'm also moving this thread to it's correct location.


----------



## MSAdmin (Jan 29, 2016)

I have discussed it with Benney and do not believe him to be a shill. If you have any questions please feel free to start a discussion with me.


----------



## BMPDave2013 (Nov 12, 2013)

Best things that keeps my bait alive in the summer is two separate battery operated aerators (I put D batteries in them once a year) and a $2 bag of ice to keep the water cool. I don't have a pump into my live well and with the aforementioned items I only have to change out the water 2-3 times during a 4-6 hour trip and throw in some ice each time. Amazing how lively those green backs and pin fish stay with this combination.


----------



## Guest (Jul 18, 2016)

BMPDave2013 said:


> Best things that keeps my bait alive in the summer is two separate battery operated aerators (I put D batteries in them once a year) and a $2 bag of ice to keep the water cool. I don't have a pump into my live well and with the aforementioned items I only have to change out the water 2-3 times during a 4-6 hour trip and throw in some ice each time. Amazing how lively those green backs and pin fish stay with this combination.


Ain't nothing to it....
Funny how bait fish live fine every day in 90 F summer bay water and do not live well in 90 F livewell water every time you overcrowded that livewell with intention or by accident, it’s the same hot bay water and the same water temperature in the bay and in the livewell.

If you’re going to intentionally temperature shock live bait fish in the summer in your livewell, it is always less traumatic, less stressful going from hot 90 F water to colder 80 F water than going from 80 F colder water back to 90 F hot water. This is a simple biological fact about cold blooded fish and acute water temperature changes.

Temperature shock: Live bait lives a little better in the livewell in the summer when that hot bay water is chilled down to 80-85 F with ice in the livewell, but the devastating temperature shock comes when that bait fish is hooked up and tossed back into that 90 F water… know how it gets lethargic so quickly and then dies on the hook after it hits that 90 F bay water?


----------



## permitchaser (Aug 26, 2013)

Just put some ice in there save your money


----------



## Guest (Jul 19, 2016)

permitchaser said:


> Just put some ice in there save your money


Ice/hypothermia is certainly an option many fishermen use in the summer.


----------

